# Cats and Motorhomes



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello

Wondered what the general consensus was on taking a cat away in the van. 

Since we moved, I don't really know the neighbours that well and always worry about leaving our cat alone for days....although a bit shy with strangers, I've never known a cat that needs to be with you so much.

I've had a look at catteries, but seeing as they look a bit like prison cells and she hasn't had her jabs can't see any point in going down that road, and felt she'd be happier in the van with us.

When we got her and when we moved to our new house, we didn't keep her in for days - she went out straight away and came back.

I was thinking of trying to get her used to the van gradually, maybe initially going away for one night and keeping her in with a litter tray (she doesn't have a tray at home but has used one before) and eventually would like to be able to let her free whilst on site.

Any thoughts anyone??

Lys


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

We're just getting our cat used to Delores for many of the same reason. He doesn't see impressed with his harness.... (and the advert said he'd love it! :lol: ) He does seem OK in the cattery though - but we don't want to put him in there for 6 months!

We're also considering taking him abroad with us - I know it must be possible......

Thanks for asking the question - will def be watching the replies!


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

When my Gran bought her house she inherited a Cat with it - a grey moggy called Oswald. The previous owners were going travelling round the World and couldn't take him with them but they had led quite a nomadic life up till then and used to take him camping all through the summer. Apparently he was very happy with this and never needed to be kept in when arriving at a new campsite. He also quickly became happy whilst travelling though I know with cats I've owned that some can go pretty crazy in cars... My gran had lots of pictures of him at various locations around the UK that his previous owners gave her when she took possession of both cat and house.

Oswald didn't seem to miss his previous nomadic life and settled into a more 'normal' cat existence for the last ten years of his life till he passed away at the not bad age of 18.

Regards, Mark


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Lys, we know someone with a cat, and it must be the most travelled cat around, it has been to France Portugal Spain Italy Greece and many more,   The only trouble is they go away for 6 months at a time and will only eat one type of food, so they end up with a van full of cat food............... :lol: But it never goes far from the van and like most cats sleeps most of the time. Oh and welcome to Norfolk we are on the Suffolk / Norfolk border great place to be,  we could never go back its bad enough visiting family. 8O  Bob.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Start by getting your cat used to being in the van. For example if your stocking up or doing some DIY let moggie in to wander around.

Take her out for drives so you can judge her reaction to that.

Use a harness at first just to get her used to being in different environments. Eventually she will become independent.

Remember your cat in spite of its 'aloofness, regards itself as part of your 'pride' (lionspeak) and appreciates that you supply warmth, comfort and food, three things that cats find irresistible.

Our last cat loved going away in the, then, caravan. He would spend all day in the awning crashed out then in the evening sally forth to inflict major terror on the local rodent population. We would find him fast asleep in the awning the following morning.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Cats - on leads*

I've aired this view before but here goes again 'cos I feel strongly about it.

We've seen lots of cats in our travels in Europe and presume their owners are happy with their welfare. My problem is their toilet arrangements which almost always involves letting the cat out to do its business on other folks' pitches and then covering it up. Great! Just right where children play.

My dog is always (yes, always) on a lead and I always clear up after him. We have NEVER seen a cat owner do the same. :evil:

Ray


----------



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Ray, yes that had crossed my mind and I'd decided on a litter tray if not in, maybe under ther van. Our cat tends to prefer my flowerpot directly outide the backdoor anyway!

Having owned cats and dogs in the past, the one difference I have noticed is that dogs will be happy to stop in the middle of a busy footpath, for example, and do their business. However, cats, generally seem to prefer a more secluded situation where they are able to bury the evidence.

Will give it more thought though, as cannot abide inconsiderate pet owners who allow their animals to foul any public place!!

Lys


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I know people do take cats so it must be possible. It wouldn't work with our two because:

1. They can't bear being in a cat basket in the car even on the 5 minute trip to the vets.

2. They refuse to use a litter tray and just do the cat equivalent of crossing their legs until they are let out. We know this from when we moved 4 years ago and tried to keep them in.

3. Lily 'left home' the day or so before we moved and we had to go back everyday until we found her. It was the disruption of preparing for the move that she didn't like. She is a nervous cat and runs away if approached, even by us. If we sit down though she'll come to us. Wouldn't trust her not to get lost.

When we go away we pay a cat feeder to come in everyday to feed them and make a bit of a fuss of them if they want it. We found her name on an advertising board at the vets.


Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lys said:


> and she hasn't had her jabs


Would it be a good idea then for her to go and mix with cats from all over the place on a campsite ? She might pick up things not prevalent in your area.

My son leaves his cats with a daily cat minder. He got in touch with her via a vet. college- she is a trainee vet. nurse and she certainly cares for them very well. When they were away last year the young lady noticed a problem with one of the cats and had it with the vet double quick.

G


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whats the legislation with taking cats to France/Spain ? And dont you have to leave the cat inside all the time it case it runs off ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Our two cats, aged 14 and 15 are our constant companions when we are off in the m/h.They are taken for walks on leads, or attached to a line outside the van when we are relaxing in the lafumas.We have a cat litter tray in the shower tray for their use.Whilst travelling they have the freedom of the van, but they prefer the back beds.The dog however is harnessed and attached whilst travelling. On site when pitched and the weather not to their liking, they do rather like the wide dashboard to spread out and watch the world go by.  

take the moggie with you it'll love it.

tony


----------



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> Lys said:
> 
> 
> > and she hasn't had her jabs
> ...


thanks, that's a good point Grizzly. I think getting her jabs upto date would be the answer though as I imagine its no different to mixing with all the cats (foxes, rodents, deer, dogs etc) here?

Lys


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Travel with Cats*

Our cat, which we picked up as a rescue kitten has been with us all over Europe and has now been to 15 countries so far.

He obviously enjoys his foreign forays as any chance he gets, if the m/h door is open at home, he's inside.

We initially tried to use a harness but found it was better to for him to be free to escape up a tree or under a camper after being chased by dogs (not on leads or under owners' control) on various sites.

Of more concern than dogs, if there is a local Tom cat going about, we keep him inside to avoid fights. He's been beaten up in a couple of countries and has a healthy respect for the local cat community.

When away, he uses his litter tray almost exclusively, coming running towards the m/h at a great rate of knots, finding the tray with a look of pure relief. If we are out for a walk in the evening, (usually the dog walk if there is one) we take litter bags with us and clean up before he has a chance to cover it. On a rare occasion, he enjoys using a molehill and we tend to leave it. (poor mole)

His normal travel position is in the base of the passenger seat which has been fitted with a cushion and when preparing for moving on, he's in there like a shot. As soon as the aerial is lowered, EHU unplugged, silver screens removed etc., you can see him deciding it's time to take up the position.

We have him fitted with a Loc8tor on his collar and can usually find him farly easily. You can train cats easily to come to a call if you give them a treat - we only need to tap the tin with catnip in it or go through the motions of defrosting some prawns.

After the initial Rabies vaccine, microchip, blood test, and the 6 month initial entry back into the UK, you can come and go as you please subject to tick and tapeworm treatment prior to entry into the UK.

We were never queried at any border with regards to having a pet and apart from requiring to show a correctly stamped and signed (by the vet) Pet Passport at the Channel ports.

We were asked once at a campsite if they could see his passport but only through curiosity.

One of the few places he wasn't too keen on initially was a campsite in Sicily (Rais Gerbi) As we pulled up to our pitch and opened the door, around 15 starving cats appeared to see if we were a soft touch. He was back inside like a shot and hardly ventured out for about a week. To take him on his evening walk down to the beach and around the site, we had to lift him past all the cats only allowing him down when the coast was clear. Eventually after making friends with the other cats, the walks had to stop as we then had about ten other cats following.

We much prefer taking him with us as opposed to using a cattery. Although our neighbours would look after him, we feel it would be too much of an imposition if away for any length of time.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley (and Speed))


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

At the campsite in Cambridge last year I was amused to see a cat leaping out from the locker storage area, apparently quite at home.

This encouraged me to try taking mine with me and although I cannot say they loved it, they soon settled in. After the first leap out of the door and realising the van was no longer parked at home, my youngest promptly returned to his spot on the dashboard. The two elder (females) were happy wandering around in the bushes and came back when they chose; regardless of my calling them.

I have another, daft as a brush, male cat, he stays home with my daughter.

I used a cat litter tray, but it needs plastic sheeting under it in case they miss. Oust works quite well to remove the smell!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Loads of cats caravan with no problems,i would prefer you NOT to park near us,as the wife will have me getting one as well,good luck and happy journeys with your cat.
Jented


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Rogan comes with us on most of our travels and did not start until he was about 14 years old.

We never have bothered with a lead as he would just sit down and sulk. But he has a litter tray and uses that instead.

The only problems we have had is when the van was in for repair and we did not know what to do with him, but he simply got out of the van and sat in the workshop. (Told the manager he was a H&S Advisor!!)

He has run off but soon as the tin is rattled back he comes. He is going deaf now but can smell a tin of tuna a mile off.


----------

